# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  من هو الغني ، ومن هو الفقير؟؟؟؟

## مهدي درويش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم يا كريم يا كريم يا أرحم الراحمين 
في يوم من الأيام كان هناك رجل ثري جدا أخذ ابنه في رحلة إلى بلد فقير ، ليري ابنه كيف يعيش الفقراء

لقد أمضوا أياما وليالي في مزرعة تعيش فيها أسرة فقير...



في طريق العودة من الرحلة سأل الأب ابنه:كيف كانت الرحلة ؟

قال الابن : كانت الرحلة ممتازة.

قال الأب : هل رأيت كيف يعيش الفقراء؟

قال الابن: نعم

قال الاب: إذا أخبرني ماذا تعلمت من هذه الرحلة ؟

قال الابن :-
...لقد رأيت أننا نملك كلبا واحدا ، وهم (الفقراء) يملكون أربعة.

...ونحن لدينا بركة ماء في وسط حديقتنا ، وهم لديهم جدول ليس له نهاية.

... لقد جلبنا الفوانيس لنضيء حديقتنا ، وهم لديهم النجوم تتلألأ في السماء.

...باحة بيتنا تنتهي عند الحديقة الأمامية ، ولهم امتداد الأفق.

...لدينا مساحة صغيرة نعيش عليها ، وعندهم مساحات تتجاوز تلك الحقول.

... لدينا خدم يقومون على خدمتنا ،وهم يقومون بخدمة بعضهم البعض .

...نحن نشتري طعامنا ، وهم يأكلون ما يزرعون.

...نحن نملك جدراناً عالية لكي تحمينا ، وهم يملكون أصدقاء يحمونهم. 


كان والد الطفل صامتا ...

عندها أردف الطفل قائلا :
شكرا لك يا أبي لأنك أريتني كيف أننا فقراء... 

ألا تعتبرها نظرة رائعة؟

تجعلك ممتنا ، أن تشكر الله تعالى على كل ما أعطاك ، بدلا من التفكير والقلق فيما لا تملك...
أعرف قدر كل شيء تملكه.و الآن ما رايكم فيها ؟؟؟

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي...

----------


## مهدي درويش

الله يسلمك اخوي .........

----------


## زهور الامل

_غــــــــــفران_

----------


## ام باسم

*الغنى ليس في مال زائل وإنما الغنى يكمن في قناعة الإنسان بما لديه 
ورضاه بما قسم الله تعالى*

*ويحضرني قول الشاعرإيليا أبو ماضي*

*كم تشتكي وتقول انك معدم ..والأرض ملكك والسما والانجم*
*ولك الحقول و زهرها وأريجها..ونسيمها والبلبل المترنم*
*والماء حولك فضــة رقراقة......والشمس عسجد يتضرم*

*مشكور*

----------


## حمد حسن

يسلمو أخي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## مهدي درويش

اشكركم وادعو لكم بالتوفيق..........................................  ...

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## مهدي درويش

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه اختي مشكوره

----------


## LUCKY

شكراااااااااااااااً على الموضوع الرائع................

تحياتي مهدي درويش..

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي 
والعني مو غني المال 
الغني غني النفس غني الاخلاق 
تحياتي لك همسات وله

----------


## مهدي درويش

الله يسلمك شباب.......

----------

